# What Happened to Paladia ?



## opus74 (Mar 8, 2006)

It's not on 369 or anywhere else I can find.
Still listed on the website.

More stellar Dish service? This is ridiculous.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Palladia, Velocity and HDNet Movies have been removed from the HD packages (including HD free for life, and the $10 HD package), and are now only available as part of the Blockbuster Movie Pass

If you do subscribe to the Blockbuster Movie Pass, and are still not receiving this channel, please send me a PM with your account/phone number


----------



## fsilva (May 26, 2009)

I have a mesage that said "Paladia, velocity and HD Movies are not available for Puerto Rico and will be replace with VH1 HD and MLB HD".


----------



## RWar24 (Mar 7, 2009)

I must say I'm not happy one bit with this move. I enjoyed those channels very much and this is what Dish does. What a bad move. I have no desire to stream movies or be involved with the Blockbuster movie pass in any way. I'm a Netflix subscriber that enjoys getting my 1 DVD at a time to watch my movies. Guess I'll keep this in the memory bank. I don't like feeling like I'm being taken hostage if I want to watch channels I previously had.


----------



## opus74 (Mar 8, 2006)

Gee, thanks for the warning.

Bye-bye Dish.

Back to Direct for me. 

What a dumb-ass business model.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

RWar24 said:


> I'm a Netflix subscriber that enjoys getting my 1 DVD at a time to watch my movies.


You realize you can do that with the Blockbuster package, AND get all the channels with it for $10? In fact you can get DVD, Games, or Blu-ray for no additional cost, and you can do it by mail or if there is store near you go to it. And if you if you ever want to stream it will be there.

Velocity _may_ still be available on channel 5710 listed as "Test."


----------



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

I am gonna miss those channels now, since I quit the moviepass just now, but I need to make this payment a bit more affordable.

As for the people bailing Dish altogether over one little thing here or there, just wait to you get to where your going and stew in that new service for a bit... until they do something trivial and send you packing again. Get over it.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

RWar24 said:


> I must say I'm not happy one bit with this move. I enjoyed those channels very much and this is what Dish does. What a bad move. I have no desire to stream movies or be involved with the Blockbuster movie pass in any way. I'm a Netflix subscriber that enjoys getting my 1 DVD at a time to watch my movies. Guess I'll keep this in the memory bank. *I don't like feeling like I'm being taken hostage if I want to watch channels I previously had*.


Could not have put that any better...Well done. Agree with your statement 100%. As a Dish subscriber for 10+ years, I don't feel it's right to take away something that was part of my subscribed package, be it an add-on freebie, or part of the core package, throw it into a mediocre promotional package which I may, or may not subscribe to, in a weak attempt to sweeten it, and make it more appealing to subscribers thinking it's worth the additional costs. At worst, going forward, Dish could have done this for new customers while keeping it within existing customer packages. I have BB as the 3 month trial and really don't see the additional cost justified to go beyond the 3 months. At that time, I'll get the Netflix trial and compare the 2. Heck, at the rate Dish keeps going, they will rape my 250 package, NFLRZ, and MLBN to create the new BB250.
I'll go on staying with Dish, it's just some of their Business decisions sometimes really amaze me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I get some frustration.., but the Movie Pass package costs the same $10 per month as the old Dish Hd package... So even if you never put a DVD in your queue to rent, you will not pay more... So why not switch to the new package and not lose channels?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Does the Everything Package include BlockBuster Movie Pass?


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I get some frustration.., but the Movie Pass package costs the same $10 per month as the old Dish Hd package... So even if you never put a DVD in your queue to rent, you will not pay more... So why not switch to the new package and not lose channels?


You're right, and it is a great deal...It's just the way it's being done that offends me.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

356B said:


> Does the Everything Package include BlockBuster Movie Pass?


Nope, extra $10 for Movie Pass. Just paid it the other day.


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I get some frustration.., but the Movie Pass package costs the same $10 per month as the old Dish Hd package... So even if you never put a DVD in your queue to rent, you will not pay more... So why not switch to the new package and not lose channels?


But as a HD for life customer without the additional old HD platinum package, I lost channels and will have to pay an additional $10 to get them back.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

For those of us on DishAmerica, the basic HD option at the lowest cost, this is complete BS.
Shame on you, Dish!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

opus74 said:


> Gee, thanks for the warning.
> 
> Bye-bye Dish.
> 
> ...


There are lots of movie channels in that package. What I don't like are those strange stations like CI.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I warned all human bodies some time back that Dish Network was going to raise their prices about January 1, 2012. How did I know that, by a secret code. Here is just onechange that will gain D/N $10.00 extra dollars from each customer that had HD packages. Told you so...more to come... $$$$$


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Skeeterman said:


> I warned all human bodies some time back that Dish Network was going to raise their prices about January 1, 2012. How did I know that, by a secret code. Here is just onechange that will gain D/N $10.00 extra dollars from each customer that had HD packages. Told you so...more to come... $$$$$


For those of us that already had Platinum before they renamed it to Movie Pass there is no increase.


----------



## RobC1 (Dec 16, 2011)

This go right along with the Velocity thread. 
Some are missing the point. It looks to me like Dish Network is put the best channels in the most expensive packages. In other words, the customers must pay ever increasingly higher monthly fees to watch a few channels they actually want. And, offer channels and then move them to more expensive packages if customers actually watch them. The right solution is not to offer high priced packages. The solution is an a la carte method so channels people actually want can be available to those of us who can't afford $100/month sat bill.

OR, we can just cancel our subscriptions and leave Dish, DirecTV, etc with all the high priced packages going to a few wealthy customers.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

So you took something out of my Free HD For Life package a channel I really liked (Palladia) and now want to charge me for it. This puts me one step closer to cutting the cord. Not sure what the last straw will be, but this is one of them. The Premium channels I subscribe to are the next to go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Channels change tiers all the time too... Sometime they move to a lower tier, usually they move to a higher one. This is nothing new either.

Again, I get frustration, but this is hardly the first channel, the first time at Dish, the first time for any cable or satellite co... And definitely will not be the last.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I don't know why so many here are so gullible to what Dish reports to them. I'm sure Dish know very well how to maneuver their packages, program, etc to entice their customers to fall for the "sizzle of the steak" and not the real taste that will follow. Do you really think that Charlie Ergen is in your corner in the great satellite TV ring. I think not. When he put out the "big" report there wouldn't be any price increase for 2012, he didn't say there would be some increases in channels that we all love to watch, and he knew that. So, now we get the word Dish is moving channels (most favorites) to other packages so we have to pay those extra fees to watch the best channels. That wouldn't be considered a price increase in Charlie's mind, but one in your wallet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"Skeeterman" said:


> I don't know why so many here are so gullible to what Dish reports to them. I'm sure Dish know very well how to maneuver their packages, program, etc to entice their customers to fall for the "sizzle of the steak" and not the real taste that will follow. Do you really think that Charlie Ergen is in your corner in the great satellite TV ring. I think not. When he put out the "big" report there wouldn't be any price increase for 2012, he didn't say there would be some increases in channels that we all love to watch, and he knew that. So, now we get the word Dish is moving channels (most favorites) to other packages so we have to pay those extra fees to watch the best channels. That would be considered a price increase in Charlie's mind, but one in your wallet.


I'm not sure why you think this is news... I remember back when the price freeze was announced, I'm pretty sure most figured there would be other ways to raise revenue... This is nothing new to companies.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

RobC1 said:


> This go right along with the Velocity thread.
> Some are missing the point. It looks to me like Dish Network is put the best channels in the most expensive packages. In other words, the customers must pay ever increasingly higher monthly fees to watch a few channels they actually want. And, offer channels and then move them to more expensive packages if customers actually watch them. The right solution is not to offer high priced packages. The solution is an a la carte method so channels people actually want can be available to those of us who can't afford $100/month sat bill.
> 
> OR, we can just cancel our subscriptions and leave Dish, DirecTV, etc with all the high priced packages going to a few wealthy customers.


As others said, I do understand the frustration, but here is another side to your points, one of which is well known by now.

I have the Top250 and Platinum. I should get something for my money, no? Everytime there is a free preview (other than movie channels I do not get) I get no benefit to it. Those channels that some were getting in the lowest packages, well I have been paying $10 for them. That package happens to be a very good deal that I take full advantage of, (movies by mail, et..) but now I feel like I am really getting a greater deal. I don't really want people to lose channels, I know I don't want to, but if there is a separate package people are paying extra for to get channels, they really should not be available in some of the lowest packages.

As for A La Carte, you are making a well known mistake. It is not only possible but likely each separate channel, would cost very near a package price for virtually 1/2 or less channels. One reason why, no provider could exist with the high overhead to provide you 15 or so channels of your choice at what you think would cost a fraction of the package. As it is, Dish was the only provider supplying just locals, and had to stop doing that. If cost is the driving factor, A La Carte is not really the answer.
You are attacking it the wrong way. Make the people supplying the channels stop insisting certain ones be in certain packages, and tell them not to insist to Dish (Direct, etc..) if you want one channel you must take another. Tell ESPN and sports channels to be in a separate package if they are going to have higher prices and raise rates at far greater rate than other channels.

One other thing, "cutting the cord" will work for only so long. As has well been documented, internet providers have already started to cap either usage or speed, or both. The alternative, to pay a higher cost per month if that is even offered. And there is no way programs will remain free on the internet if they feel a profit can be made at some point. I feel it is better to try and get costs in control with what we now have rather than the unknown future of using the internet for all entertainment. Now that may change some if Dish can provide the internet, that remains to be seen.
I have a Roku and use it, but when I check my usage online it is very high. At some point I have to think there will be throttling or something. Not to mention, during peak times my speeds drop enough to make channels on the Roku keep buffering. (I have 20 Megs down, 4 megs up package and still have times when programs just take forever) Perhaps I am being throttled and don't even know it.


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

Palladia and the few others were back on again last night?????


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

Up until about 2 weeks ago it showed Palladia on the America's Top 200 package. I didn't even bother to call and discuss it as the cost of the phone call and my time wasn't worth the aggravation of dealing with..........those outside the loop.

Anyhow, I'm slowly becoming less and less interested in this stuff. We watch more and more selected regular television off the air and use Netflix and all the other movie options with Roku. Or, use Redbox from the nearest stores when we grocery shop.

As a retired persons, it's getting harder to justify the cost due to the increases in health care, taxes, gasoline, groceries, etc.; I am going to evaluate all my extra costs after Christmas and probably dump my hard line phone (we only use cell now), lower the Dish package once again, dump my internet from Comcast, upgrade my phone to 4G and use that as the internet access for my computer and our Kindle. I figure that would save some interesting money.

I used my 3G phone last year in Arizona for the computer with a lot of success.......it did cost $30 a month...but it was a lot cheaper than Quest there or Comcast here.

Anyhow, if you can afford to continue to pay the increasing prices for what you want to watch, go for it. Me, when I get bored, I'll just go play my guitar.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone, and thanks for all the great information in 2011.....I did get some free stuff because of you guys and gals that I wouldn't have known about without this forum.

See you in the funny papers!


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Grantmobile said:


> Palladia and the few others were back on again last night?????


Yup, I hope they stay...


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

Who's brilliant idea was this? Paladia was one of the things keeping me from switching to DirectTV. See'ya DISH



[email protected] Network said:


> Palladia, Velocity and HDNet Movies have been removed from the HD packages (including HD free for life, and the $10 HD package), and are now only available as part of the Blockbuster Movie Pass
> 
> If you do subscribe to the Blockbuster Movie Pass, and are still not receiving this channel, please send me a PM with your account/phone number


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I would venture a guess to say it may have been low viewership as to why they moved it to the higher package. I guess if I want to put a tin foil hat on I could guess they moved it because of higher viewership. :lol: It might have been due to a contractual thing as well, meaning they needed to move it due to financial reasons.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Snydley said:


> Who's brilliant idea was this? Paladia was one of the things keeping me from switching to DirectTV. See'ya DISH


Bye.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

I didn't know that Palladia was still available (We have AT-200 and HD for life) Guess I won't miss what we didnt know was there - Too bad I liked the channel several years ago.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

It's about the only source that plays nothing but music videos. Remember when MTV first started? Now it's mostly BS...


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

Palladia HD removed and 2 HD channels I had. Dish said that for those channels that eliminated placed VH1 HD and MLB HD, in Puerto Rico but did not have VH1 HD and MLB HD and charge us the same without those channels. In Puerto Rico paying the same as in the U.S. and we no have HD channels like AMC 130, 151 Versus, CBS network 152 and other sports. Why Dish discriminates against Puerto Rico? I have Americas Top 250.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

a_maymi said:


> Palladia HD removed and 2 HD channels I had. Dish said that for those channels that eliminated placed VH1 HD and MLB HD, in Puerto Rico but did not have VH1 HD and MLB HD and charge us the same without those channels. In Puerto Rico paying the same as in the U.S. and we no have HD channels like AMC 130, 151 Versus, CBS network 152 and other sports. Why Dish discriminates against Puerto Rico? I have Americas Top 250.


Spotbeam bandwidth limitations is the answer for PR.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jon W said:


> I didn't know that Palladia was still available (We have AT-200 and HD for life) Guess I won't miss what we didnt know was there - Too bad I liked the channel several years ago.


Personally I've never watched Pallidia.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I did when it was on a free preview to all. When that ended and they put it in the HD only packages, I didn't miss it.


----------

